# Wireless system for iPhone in home? Need advice



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Friend want to get her husband for suprise some music in the back yard. 

She want to be able to use the iPhone in house and wireless speakers so they can move them around . 

Point me in right direction. She said something about dock station but I really have no idea on these stuff currently. Lol.


----------



## LBrines (May 10, 2012)

I have heard these http://www.soundcastsystems.com/ and they were quite surprising, a little spendy but worth it IMO. You could also check out http://www.sonos.com/


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

The iphone gives the option of playing over the wireless router, airport express in my case. 
The airport has an audio out.


----------

